# Clean up your own mess week



## HLGStrider (Nov 29, 2003)

OK!

We now have Flotsam and Jetsam.

I think we all have some idea what sort of threads belong in there. I bet we've participated in some in the past.

So. . .let's drag them up to be disposed of.

My idea is this: If you remember a thread that might be flotsamable, drag it up by posting in it, and put it up for public inspection. If it takes off again with more posting, perhaps that means it still has purpose and life. If not, perhaps the mods can flotsam it for us?

What do you think?


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 29, 2003)

Just in case you wondered, I'm doing this in stuff and bother tonight. . .because I'm sort of bored.

If the mods don't like it they can ignore me.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Nov 29, 2003)

Isn't Flotsam your middle name, Elgee?  

I'd help, but I'm perfect so I never spam.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm very good about spam. I do it and then ask the mods to delete it for me so I don't have a criminal record!


Just ask any mod. They all love me. . .stands uncomfortably during the long Mod-Silence.


----------



## Dr. Ransom (Nov 29, 2003)

I would but I mostly delete my threads after I'm through with them. Besides, most of them are in GoR and GoP so it doesn't matter anymore.


----------



## Lantarion (Nov 29, 2003)

> What do you think?


I think that 'flotsamable' is the cutest word I've ever heard.


Hm, but I don't see any immediate ned for such a program.. The Moderators are pretty capable of spotting spam-threads.
And also when a thread goes into F&J it isn't deleted right away: it's assessed for a little while first and then dumped. 

It would be nice if the starter of a spam-thread took the initiative and just deleted their thread when they realize it's done with, though.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 29, 2003)

> I would but I mostly delete my threads after I'm through with them.



How? Everytime I have tried to delete a thread I make (by deleting the first post) it tells me I don't have permission to. Is there something I don't know about?


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 29, 2003)

Perhaps the threads might be brought up according to a certain period of time since the last time it was posted upon. In other words, if "x" amount of time has passed since anyone has responded to it (no matter what forum), it might be brought forth to be considered for disposal. Of course, it would be wise to be especially careful in the film threads since the last film's release may initiate a spate of activity on all the film threads.


----------



## HLGStrider (Nov 30, 2003)

Do you mean that the threads would be brought back up by Mods, Members, or some sort of automatic system?


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Nov 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *Do you mean that the threads would be brought back up by Mods, Members, or some sort of automatic system? *


I suppose by anybody. If you posted a thread that had not received a response for two months, you could bring it up. If you saw several others that were likewise inactive, you could bring them to the attention of a moderator.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dr. Ransom _
> *I would but I mostly delete my threads after I'm through with them. *





> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *How? Everytime I have tried to delete a thread I make (by deleting the first post) it tells me I don't have permission to. Is there something I don't know about? *



Members cannot delete threads, only their own posts. If their post is the first one in a thread, then they cannot delete it, because that would result in the deletion of the whole thread.


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Dec 1, 2003)

If a member has begun a thread and determines after a period of time that it has either fulfilled its intention and nothing more needs to be (or is being) posted there or that it is becoming a place of discord and should be removed, how does that member go about asking to have the thread deleted? Should he or she just p.m. a Moderator and request it to be deleted? Does the member have to "prove" that the thread should be deleted? What is the procedure not only to request deletion, but the criteria for a thread to _be_ deleted?

Thank you.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 1, 2003)

It is up to the moderator to evaluate the thread in question and decide whether it is 'disposable', not simply to click the 'delete' button whenever someone requests something to be deleted. If the member and moderator disagree regarding the deletion of a thread, they can seek counsel from fellow members and reach a satisfactory decision.


----------



## Elbereth (Dec 1, 2003)

Ithrynluin (or any mod that is available), 

Perhaps you can answer a question for me?

I am a "mod" in my guild. However, whenever I try to delete a thread, or post...or try to edit a post....it tells me that I do not have permission. Aren't I suppose to have these powers?

PM me with the answer...this has been an issue that has boggled my mind for months.


----------

